# Pokeween!



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 2, 2010)

I was thinking of going as Hypno for Halloween this year. Should I just use my watch, or make a pendulum? Also, after I get my advice, you can just say whatever it is you think would be an awesome pokemon Halloween costume.






<- My watch


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the watch would be an awesome take on the pendulum. Go for it!

(and, if you make the costume match the watch [rhyme!], even better!)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear god that would be psychotic. How much free time do you think I have in my life? However, that is a fantastic idea. Maybe if I start it now... *runs to the nearest Joanne's Fabrics and buys lots and lots yellow fabric and string*


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you have enough free time for a hypno costume. òwó *swings pendulum around*


----------



## @lex (Jun 3, 2010)

That's a sweet watch, but really, Hypno's pendulum is a simple ring.

But, really, exactly how were you planning on doing it without a costume? A costume is necessary.

And then you can attempt to kidnap small girls. Mwehe.


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2010)

That's one bitch'n watch...

But I agree with @lex, a simple gold ring tied to a black string would do the trick. The watch is a little too fancy for a Pokemon costume, anyway.

And you're lucky, my mother never let me pursue my dreams of being Charmander for Halloween when I was a third-grader. Those wounds still sting ;_;.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 3, 2010)

@lex said:


> But, really, exactly how were you planning on doing it without a costume? A costume is necessary.
> 
> And then you can attempt to kidnap small girls. Mwehe.


I wasn't planning on doing it without a costume, I just don't have the free time to create all the little intricacies of my watch into the outfit. Also, the little girls thing is creepy.

Nightdamen: yes, I know that Hypno's pendulum is just a ring on a string, but why cant I be special? Also, I am kind of known for my randomness with outrageously fancy aspects of my clothing. I'm sorry about your mom not letting you be Charmender... my mom doesn't exactly know about it yet, and she doesn't really care what I am for Halloween. Last year I was something she didn't even know what it was. I was this the Creature in the Darkness from the webcomic "The Order of the Stick" while in his walking around mode. He has a pink umbrella with little cats on it. All you can see is two yellow eyes on a black background. That was fun to make...


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought that if you used that watch, you could make a steampunkish hypno-gijinka type character.

And that would rock. :D


----------



## octobr (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy jesus christ where does one obtain that watch.


----------



## Rose (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with Ymedron. I mean that isn't realy a hypno pendelum, but if you were to make a different shiny version of a hypno then it would work. Other wise I would just get a washer from some sort of construction store, and tire a string to it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 4, 2010)

@Vern: I don't really know. I got it for christmas one year. however, you can go to google and look up "Lost in wonderland pocketwatch" and you'll find a site that starts with a K and I am fairly certain it is called Kaboodle, but I am not sure.

@the others: I Love Steampunk! that's a cool idea.

EDIT!: If I do a steampunk gijinka, I actually know where to get most of the stuff...is that sad?


----------



## @lex (Jun 6, 2010)

Verne said:


> Holy jesus christ where does one obtain that watch.


I tried looking for it. I found this.

Oh goodness it's beautiful.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

here's the site I found it on.


----------

